# Local time incorrect



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 30, 2009)

My board time is set to GMT/UTC with daylight savings turned off, so the time currently is 21:02, but the time of this post will be displayed as an hour later...I've noticed it happening recently, but I don't know how long it's been happening.


e.g.: Now it says this was posted today at 10:02 PM.

PS: On a side note, is there no 24-hour time option?


----------



## luke_c (Nov 30, 2009)

Same here aswell.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2009)

It used to be wrong but I think it's fixed now


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 1, 2009)

It's an hour off where I am. With Daylight Savings "On," it's 2 hours off.


----------



## prowler (Dec 1, 2009)

Been un-correct for me for months.
I'm on the right time in settings, but it's still an hour off.


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> It's an hour off where I am. With Daylight Savings "On," it's 2 hours off.



Ditto.


----------



## casidepro (Dec 1, 2009)

yep i also have this.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 1, 2009)

*My controls* > Board settings

Be sure "Is daylight saving time in effect?" is not checked
And set it to the correct time zone

The save

If its still wrong, then its a problem


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep, I noticed this the other day as well. Somebody posted 1 hour into the future and it freaked me out a little.

DST is off but still I'm living in the future. I think I saw a guy in a rabbit suit outside my window too


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 2, 2009)

i was just bout to make a thread but never mind....seems im not the only one


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, I checked, I wondered if anyone already did...guess not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Off topic: This new server is great


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 3, 2009)

lion king saved you folks


----------



## Davess (Dec 3, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Yep, I noticed this the other day as well. Somebody posted* 1 hour into the future* and it freaked me out a little.
> 
> DST is off but still I'm living in the future. I think I saw a guy in a rabbit suit outside my window too



NDS playing terminator?


----------



## Costello (Dec 3, 2009)

thank you, I was unaware of this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fixed now!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Yep, I noticed this the other day as well. Somebody posted 1 hour into the future and it freaked me out a little.
> 
> DST is off but still I'm living in the future. I think I saw a guy in a rabbit suit outside my window too
> 
> ...


Yes, The NDST1000 has come from the future to release a fix for Spirit Tracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even plan to play it.


Thanks Costello, now the space-time continuum is saved again!


----------



## Davess (Dec 6, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I laugh so hard when i read that :yey: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(LOL?)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 6, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed the typo...some instead of come...


----------

